# PSU+GPU upgrade (in phases)



## guru_urug (Nov 2, 2011)

Im planning to upgrade my PSU and GPU in phases.
My current config is in my siggy. I have been wanting to get a good quality smps for months but my dad doesnt understand this and so I saved some cash (2.5k) for a decent SMPS. Will be buying this week.

My choices are:
primeabgb
fsp sagaII 500W  :2450
corsair cx430 v2 :2200
Seasonic 400W SS-400-ES :2400

theitwares
fsp sagaII 500W  :2300
corsair cx430 v2 :2200
SeaSonic S12II 430 430W : 2650

I want a good quality SMPS and was initially keen on the fsp, but still need your opinions. I will be adding a decent GPU later. I doubt Im gonna save enough for a hd6850   But thats my upper limit, so suggest accordingly. Mostly will go for the HD5770/6770 or 6790. I game @ 1440*900 and see no foreseeable monitor upgrade in the near future atleast. The GPU will be added after a month(end of december....or should I wait till southern islands??). Also is the HD5770/6770 a worthy upgrade over the 9800GT? And if I wait till southern islands is there a good chance I cud get the 6850 @ the current price of the 6770?


----------



## Cilus (Nov 2, 2011)

Among the choices, FSP SAGA II 500W from itwares is a good deal. Since you're planning for HD 6850 I think you should invest a little more and get the Tagan Stonerock TG500 80+ bronze PSU or Corsair CX 500 V2.


----------



## sunny4691 (Nov 2, 2011)

As cilus suggested Tagan tg500 will be a very good choice, but from the choices you have given I will prefer Fsp saga 500w


----------



## guru_urug (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks Cilus And sunny 

I'll get the FSP Saga II 500W or the Tagan Stonerock 500W, will check the prices at Lamington road mostly this friday if time permits.

Pls answer this:
I game @ 1440*900 and see no foreseeable monitor upgrade in the near future atleast. The GPU will be added after a month(end of december....or should I wait till southern islands??). Also is the HD5770/6770 a worthy upgrade over the 9800GT? And if I wait till southern islands is there a good chance I cud get the 6850 @ the current price of the 6770?

*EDIT*

I was going through some earlier PSU related threads and came across this line by Sam
"if PSU = FSP Saga II, avoid all cabby with bottom mounted PSU"
Now I have a NZXT gamma and its got bottom mounted PSU. So what now? can someone tell me how long the ATX pin cables are?


----------



## Cilus (Nov 2, 2011)

At 1440X900 resolution all the games can be played with good details by using HD 6770 and it is a worthy upgrade over 9800 GT. Even a HD 5670 performs almost equal to 9800 GT.
Now games are getting more demanding, take the example of Battlefiled 3. So I'll suggest you to go at least for a HD 6850. If you can, then wait for the 7000 series.


----------



## max_snyper (Nov 2, 2011)

IF you can wait a little longer for the gpu upgrade,i prefer you go for hd7xxx series they are taped out for launch in q1 of 2012..In December 2011 they are releasing the mobile parts of southern islands.
Other wise you can go for 6770/6790 whichever suits your budget for 1440*900 resolution.


----------



## guru_urug (Nov 2, 2011)

Ok thanks again guys..  and what about the cable length of the fsp saga II? Will bottom mounting it in my Gamma cause a problem?


----------



## justme101 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hey guru_urug talk about similar situations  My dad said "game khelna chod do"yeahright so that's why i am saving up more money for better components.

well in my case people suggested me to go for *GS600 *or *Tagan Stonerock 600W* where i also thought about FSP Saga II 500 . Believe me save up a little more and go for the ones in bold. Since i will be buying a GPU not before 2012 buying a high quality PSU would be a good choice since new GPUs would be requiring better PSUs. Rest is up to you.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 2, 2011)

> Since i will be buying a GPU not before 2012



Then you should buy GS600/700/800 (more future proof) depending on your budget.


----------



## sunny4691 (Nov 3, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> Ok thanks again guys..  and what about the cable length of the fsp saga II? Will bottom mounting it in my Gamma cause a problem?



Yes the cables of Fsp are indeed short, but I don't know whether it will be a problem fitting it in gamma. So you can get the tagan tg500, and also the seasonic 430 you listed will be a great choice.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 3, 2011)

One can easily extend cables in case they are sorter than the required length.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 3, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> One can easily extend cables in case they are sorter than the required length.


That is not an easy method and you need plenty of converter cables for that.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 4, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> I was going through some earlier PSU related threads and came across this line by Sam
> "if PSU = FSP Saga II, avoid all cabby with bottom mounted PSU"
> Now I have a NZXT gamma and its got bottom mounted PSU. So what now? can someone tell me how long the ATX pin cables are?



the problem is with the 400W unit. & most likely the 500W unit uses cable of same length. so avoid. i ended up buying an extension cable (300-350 bucks). and as Gamma & M59 are almost same model (same height), you'll need an extension. simply avoid FSP.



d6bmg said:


> One can easily extend cables in case they are sorter than the required length.



useless expenditure & headache


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 4, 2011)

^^ Not exactly, cutting, adding extra cables are pretty easy afaik.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 4, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ Not exactly, cutting, adding extra cables are pretty easy afaik.



for u it maybe ok bu btw  not recommend for a newbie if he gets something wrong then he will end up with a fried 4K tin ka dabba

BTW user of stonerock TG500-U37 cable lengths are pretty long
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6099/6311074020_7485e31cf5.jpg
Tagan by mithun_mrg, on Flickr


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 4, 2011)

^^ Then he should opt for Tagan TG500(just to put aside the hassle of extending the wires etc.)


----------



## guru_urug (Nov 5, 2011)

Sam said:


> the problem is with the 400W unit. & most likely the 500W unit uses cable of same length. so avoid. i ended up buying an extension cable (300-350 bucks). and as Gamma & M59 are almost same model (same height), you'll need an extension. simply avoid FSP.
> 
> useless expenditure & headache





d6bmg said:


> ^^ Not exactly, cutting, adding extra cables are pretty easy afaik.





mithun_mrg said:


> for u it maybe ok bu btw  not recommend for a newbie if he gets something wrong then he will end up with a fried 4K tin ka dabba
> 
> BTW user of stonerock TG500-U37 cable lengths are pretty long





d6bmg said:


> ^^ Then he should opt for Tagan TG500(just to put aside the hassle of extending the wires etc.)





Cilus said:


> That is not an easy method and you need plenty of converter cables for that.




Thanks guys for the helpful responses 

Even my current smps 4pin ATX wire was falling short. Had to cut it and attach wires.. I did it cause it was a generic PSU and was cheap relatively. I dont want to do this with my new SMPS wires(maybe sleeved also) cause its gonna be my first branded and well-to-do PSU  Also Im saving my own money for it. So I guess I'll up my budget to 3k and invest in the TAGAN Stonerock 500W  

Also I sold my GPU today locally. Went for 3.5k  . Guess thats a good amt for a 14 month old 9800GT. It was a low power(no 6 pin ext power pin reqd) Galaxy 9800GT 1GB model. And it served me well. I played a lot of games on that card  Sigh...I kinda get attached to my hardware (good or bad) 

So I'll get the PSU next week with the money I got off the GPU and some diwali, birthday, earned cash. Some more to come from a competition I won in cllge. Also I'll be getting more money later for conducting a Android workshop in JAN  So I guess I'll save enough for a decent GPU till the time southern islands releases. Till then will have to use my IGP HD4200  (sabar ka phal meetha hota hai) Still its good coz I have my exams and vivas going on(till end of december). Also Sunday ko CAT ki exam hai..so wish me luck. I'll post pics when I get my unit. Ive decided on TAGAN Stonerock 500W. Good choice na??  I want to know if its gonna be worth it because I will be getting GPU of *MAX* HD6850's power range. Even cx430 v2 can handle it na? And southern islands should be more power efficient? 

EDIT:
Need details on TAGAN's warranty period. Also Its not available on prime's,itwares website(mumbai shops only). Will have go to lamington road personally and inquire  . Hopefully will get it there. Pls suggest me alternate PSU's upto 3k (Just in case)lesser the better. And if possible some expert on this forum can give me their mobile number via PM it would be great so that I can sms/call that person and ask in real-time when Im at lammington. (I dunno if forum rules allows this. Sorry if it doesnt)


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 5, 2011)

its there at itdepot but the warranty mentioned is 1yr(not sure about it)
Theitdepot - Tagan TG500-U37 500W Power Supply
another good alternative(cable lengths r 550mm warranty 5Yrs)
Theitdepot - Seasonic 520W PowerSupply (S12II-520)
the tagan psu is powering up my 6850 without any problems


----------



## Cilus (Nov 5, 2011)

In most of the Online shops, Tagan PSUs are mentioned to have 1 Yrs of warranty but in M.D. Computers in Kolkata, I've asked specifically about it and they said it does carry 3 Yrs of warranty. So it is little confusing. Can anyone in this forum having Tagan PSU, confirm this?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 5, 2011)

^^i bought it from a local shop & they have no clue about warranty usually they give 1yr for every item can u confirm who is the official distributer off Tagan in india i have send a mail to ITWares asking for same lets wait for the reply


----------



## guru_urug (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks for your efforts Cilus and mithun bros. Appreciate it  Anyway no time today and tmrw so busy busy. Will be going only next week, so still some time


----------



## guru_urug (Nov 8, 2011)

Hows the *Tacens Supero 500w*? Whats its price? I read Its arnd 2.5k . Is it better than the fsp saga II 500W? 
And is the Tacens PSU 80+ certified??


*<-----UPDATE----->*
Guys I need to finalize the PSU by today evening, Im buying tmrw  For those joining the thread late, let me summarize my requirements:

screen size: 19"
resolution: 1440*900
GPU: currently none, will buy once AMD 7 series releases.
Max Estimated power draw of GPU: HD6850 whereabouts+overclocking later
Rest of the config is in my siggy.

Pls advice, I dont want the PSU to be overkill also for my config. The HD6850(and similar power guzzling cards) is the upper threshold, and my mobo has only one PCI-e slot so no SLi/CFx also. I want to be able to spend enuf on the card so the more I save for PSU the better I can spend on the GPU when southern islands comes out. Also the power consumption will decrease as newer GPU architecture comes out rite?

I will overclock too later. So keep that in mind 

I'll happily spend 2.5k on the PSU(thats my sweet spot) Above that I will spend if its gonna be really good value and if theres a requirement.

Just revising my options (The ones in bold catch my fancy)

NAME --------- PRICE

*corsair cx430 v2 :2200*
fsp sagaII 500W  :2300 (wires too short  )
Seasonic 400W SS-400-ES :2400
*Tacens Supero 500W*
SeaSonic S12II 430 430W : 2650
*Seasonic 500W SS-500ES :3000
Tagan StoneRock 500W:3000*
Corsair 500W CX PSU: 3000 (not v2 I guess)
*CORSAIR Builder Series CX500 V2 500W: 3100*

I would have considered the FSP but the short cables wont reach the mobo connectors. 
Also Is the Corsair vx450 still available?? I guess thats a good PSU but I doubt its availability and I dunno its price (dont bother if its 3k plus)

1)The corsair cx430v2 looks like a good psu from the reviews. But its 12V rails have lesser amperage. Yet it can drive a HD6850 with ease. Should I get this and be happy?

2)FSP saga II would be perfect had it not been for the short wires!!

3)Tacens is not a brand Ive heard much of.There are no proper reviews from reputed sites. And I doubt its reliabilty and efficiency(80+???). Plus points are its reasonably priced for a 500W unit and its modular!!! :O 

4)Seasonic 500W SS-500ES || Tagan StoneRock 500W || CORSAIR Builder Series CX500 V2 500W all are at the 3k range. If I do have to spend 3k which one would be the best??

Sorry for being so irritating, but this is my first good quality PSU and plus Im spending my own saved money on this. So please pardon the persistent questions


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 8, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> Hows the Tacens Supero 500w? Whats its price? I read Its arnd 2.5k . Is it better than the fsp saga II 500W?
> And is the Tacens PSU 80+ certified??



Tacens Supero 500W is leagues ahead of FSP Saga II 500W. As I Told before it is selled by SMC International @ 2.5K. Tacens Supero is not directly a 80+ Certified but Tacens Supero 500 = FSP520-80GCM (OEM) = FSP Everest 80PLUS 500W (Retail).  Supero has shown 85 % efficiency in tests. It's a steal but not available widely. i even had 101% doubt that Tacens Supero 500W/600W/700W are same model because they have same resistor size. All Three Can Easily Output 1000W. This is marketing Strategy of Tacens. 

TipidPC.com | Tacens Supero Power Supply Users Thread

From the above thread i found out some users are using this Tacens Supero from 3 years. Here is the list. 

*List of Satisfied TACENS Supero PSU Owners:
*


Spoiler



1. ianenrado(500W)asrock 785g/PhenomII X4 B55@3.2ghz/palit4670,kingston2gb/1pc 140mm quadled,1pc 120mm quadled,3pcs.80mm quadled,2pcs.92mm monster fans
2. eijeiy (500W) - E7400 / 9600GT 512mb DDR3 / G31M-ES2C
3. johnblackstar (700W) E8200/Palit 9800 GT Sonic (Dual Heatpipe Edition)
4. tony(700W) opteron185/palit9600gt
5. sk1nhd33t (500W) - Q9400 / 1GB GTS 250 from 9600GT
6. astride (500w) - E5200 (OC to 3.6ghz), GTX 260, TXD 4gb ddr2, g31m-es2c
7. dbp021608 (500w) - e5200/HD4670 1GB DDR4
8. Nerdherd (700w) - Q6600/ HD4870X2 2GB GDDR5
9. Nim123 (500w)
10. edward66 (500w) Phenom II 965 @ 3.9GHZ/H50/HIS 5770/4GB DDR2/1.5 TB HDD
11. ak47m4a1 (500w) - AMD Athlon II X4 925 @ 3.25ghz/Team Xtreem 4gb DDR2 1066/WDC Black 640GB/WDC Green 640GB/Inno3D GTX 460 1gb/256bit
12 slyfux (700w) MSI 785gtm-e45 / x2 5000 / 5770 1gb / 4gb ddr2 1066 / 500gb / 750gb / iceblade pro w/dual fan
13.ThisCharmingManYak (500w) E5200 OCED to 3.8ghz MSI 5770 Hawk 4GB Team Elite DDR2 800 WD Green 640GB Liteon DVDRW
14. JayAstonia (600w) - Athlon II X2 250, GTX260
15. markymonkeymark (500w) - Gigabyte G31 / Dual Core E5300 w/IBP / HD PowerColor 4770 / 4gb ddr2 1066 / 3x160gb HDD sata / 4ccfl / 4fans
16. gummy (600w) - Q6600 , 2pcs SLI'ed Palit 9800 GT Sonic (Dual Heatpipe Edition), Maximus II Formula, Larkooler Water Cooling, Xtreem Dark 2x2gb 1066mhz CL6
17. suxshin (500w) - sempron le
18. chikito12001 (700w) - am2+ x3 8650, triplex 4850 ddr4
19. gaujan (500w) - am2+ Athlon x2 7750, HD 4770 w/ deepcool V4000, V3 case with 6 LED fans, haha kayang kaya pa din. august pa last year
20. huntergrei (600w) - i5 + 2 HD + 4670 + 2 ODD + 5 fans
21. makee (500W) - X2 5000+ BE, HD4850
22. jbb08 (600w)
23. intel_inside (500w) - e5200.hd 4850
24. deadpxl (600w) - q6600 stock+9800gt
25. henryhenryhenry3 (500w) - e7400,9600gt
26. glitch012002 (600w)
27. dexreyes (500w) - Athlon X2 4400,9600GT
28. eopaciente(700w)-q9550, p5q deluxe
29. sprig9an (600w) - q9550, p5q deluxe, 8800gt sonic
30. jelvista (600w) - ASUS M4A785-M / Penthlon
31. ModderMax (600)
32. jecstrike (600w) - Q6600(OC 3.0Ghz), 8800GT
33. buging_king (600w) - C2D E7200, 6800GS DDR3
34. ronilo (600w) - phenom x4 9550/msi 785gtm-e45/1x2gb OCZ crossfire edition
35. okiorayt (600w) - boni
36. mergou (600w) - manila
37. Tokaides (600w) - PhenomII x2 550 be @ 3.9ghz/2x2gb Crucial Ballistix Tracers pc6400*1066@6-6-6-18/640gb caviar Black/SAPPHIRE 5850/ 120mm Fan/1 mem Cooler Fan/ 3 Aux Fans
38. blank1to (600W) - Valenzuela E5300/ 9800GT/ EG31M-S2
39. 43Hertz (700W) - Phenom II x2 550 (unlocked) OC'ed (3.8GHz)/ PC Radeon 5850/ Gigabyte MA790X-UD4P/ 4gb Ballistix Tracer 1066 OC'ed
40. zhyke (600w) - dasma cavite
41. Scout528 (600w) - fairview
42. birdtoofast at sm manila 600w
43. dongskie_28 of sjdm 600w
44. spaze04 at carriedo 600w
45. stankits at gma7 600w
46. mamba0810 of bulacan 600w
47. coco- tacens 600w-gtx260 oc edition , x2 5200, 4gb hyperx , 78G-UD3H,v8
48. audiophileusers mandaluyong - 600Watts, 8800GT E7400, 4GB Team Elite, Abit IP35PRO
49. imson_jay - 700watts / 9800gt/q9550/2x2gig team dark/xfx750i
50. ch1000_man - 700 watts - Intel e5200 (3.6 GHz), Nvidia GTX 260 core 216, 2x2 Team Extreme 1066 CL6, emaxx p45 ultra
51. jhammy - tacens 700watts intel E5200 (2.5ghz- 3.5ghz), nvidia 9800gtx 512mb 256bit, v8 hsf and xigmatek fans
52.nonitojesus - 600w bluementrit
53. icanmanage3 of marikina 600w
54. agnosticanus of laguna 600w
55. iztik21 - 600w ... dagdag another 700W.. kakukuha ko lang kanina ^__^
56. kuripip - 600w
57. Ferr88 - 600w Emaxx 780G Pro+, Athlon X2 5200 2.7, 2X1Gig Kingston, 320Gig Seagate, GF 9600GT 512mb 2x120mm quadled fan & 2x80mm fan
58. bizarre - 600w /9800gt/amd dual core
59. raekwon18 - 600w / AMD Phenom 9650 Quad Core 2.3GHz / Inno3d 9800GT
60. titor - 700W / E8400 3.0GHz/4850 toxic/ 4G Ram
61. erecs 600w E5200, HIS4850, gigaG41mobo, 2gb team elite 1333mhz, 500gb seagate, 1 120mm fan with led, 2x80mm fans
62. ljavier naga city, cam.sur - 600watts
63. _vince_ (600w) - E7400@3.6GHz, 9800gt
64. Swoosh19 (500w) - amd phenom II x2 550 be 3.0ghz,2x1gb patriot 1066mhz,hd5770 1gb 128bit sapphire,4x120mm fans,2x80mm fans,gigabyte mobo,320gb wd hd,80gb excelstor hd
65. AnonymousX e7300 @ stock ,600w
66. bajay (600) - phenom x4 9650, 780g pro+, 3x1gb ddr2800, 2x500gb sataII, ati 5770, 3x120mm blue led fan
67. LiljHoN_05 (600w) - Pc ModWares Manufacturer Taytay Rizal ^_^,.
68. frozenbhert (700w) - E4500 / 1tb / 750gb / 2x2gb ddr2 800 / 8600gt
69. james12 (600w) finally tagal ko inantay na slot to haha.. e7500@4ghz,palit gtx260 216sp,asus p43 mobo,antec 300 case
70. james12 (700w) sama ko na din isa pa rig sa bahay q8400+msi 5770 no problem sobra sobra pa ung 700w na binili ko
71. ton2v (700w) E8400 + 640gb + 500g + 200g + 2x2 Ddr2 800 + GTS250
72. vincentqueja (700w) q9400 + msi p45 d3 platinum + 2x500G HDD + 2x2G DDR3 mem + 5770 1G + Lancool k62
73. odie46 -(600w) + biostar 790gx a3 + athlon II x3 425 + corsair 2x2gb ddr3 1600mhz + 9600gt + 80/250/320gb hd
74. whinner (600w) + emaxx 780gPro + athlon II x 2 240 + 2gb Kingston + 500gb Seagate hdd
75. teejay_tpc (700w) - E8400/GTX260 setup
76. rlawliet (500w) - E2140 OC + 250Gb hdd + hd4670 1gb + 2gb ram..
77. varia (600w) - Biostar A785GE v6.4, AII X2 5000+, OCZ 2GB DDRII-1066, Palit GTX 260 (216SP) 896MB, WD Raptor 160GB IDE, 2 x Seagate 1.5TB SATA, DVDRW
78. monsour (700w) +965BE c3 + asus v-evo + 5850 + 640Gb + 2x2 ddr3 cl7, + LG 23 inch
79. mulatto928 (700w) Q6600 G0 OC 3.2ghz,XFX 780i SLI, EK 2x2gb DDR2 800,Palit GTX 470,750gb+160gb SATA2,CM 90CFM 120mm fans,Venomous X,CM 690.
80. aisaiahleigh (supero 500w) using at my old school rig as at timer at my shop.. P4 3.2e HT. 2gb team elite ddr1 (2x1gb).. 2pcs 80gb hdd.. ATI x850xt.. 1pc 140mm fan..2pcs 80mm fan.. 1 pc 120mm fan.. hdd coolers..coolermaster HSF... almost 20hrs a day operating... no hangups..
81. kazer10 [supero 600W] e6700|n650sli-DS4L|2x2GbxtremeDarkDDR2800|1TB 7200.10 HD
82. greynet (supero 500w) pentium d 930 OC 4.2Ghz / Gigabyte G31ES2C / 2x1GB teamExtremedark 1066 / inno3d 9800gtx+ 512mb/ deepcool iceberg pro moded twin fan/ Thermaltake v3 case
83. jayintrepid [Tacens supero 700] Phenom II 965 /XFX 5770 dual monitor/ Biostar 790GXB A2+ /2x2 DDR2 1066/ 1.5TB seagate 7200.11
84. kenne0822 (Supero 600w) Phenom X4 TA780G Biostar 2x750gb SATA HDD 4gb team dark Palit HD4850
85. tectonophy [Supero 600W] - sucat
86. riderkick (supero 500w) - pcreform 2300
87. fakuryu (Supero 500w/pcreform 2240php) Phentlon X4 B40 3ghz/ ASUS M4A88T-M/ 1GB EVGA GTS450 FPB / 4GB (2x2) GSkill Eco DDR3 1600 cl7/ 500gb WDC Blue/ 500gb Seagate Barracuda 7200rpm/ Lite On DVDRW/ Deep Cool Gamer Storm push/pull/ 3 Deep Cool LED fans/ NZXT Sleeved Kit LED
88. redcarullo (Supero 500w) - Pentium D 830 3.0Ghz / ASRock ConRoeXFire-eSATA2 / 2x1g DDR2 667 / PC X1300 pro x2 / 80gb HDD x 2 - 1 week ko na gamit, never nagreboot magisa system ko like it used to with my previous PSU's
89. Acousticz (Supero 600w) Phenom II x4 b55 3.2ghz / Asrock 890gx Extreme3 / Sapphire 5770 1gb Vapor-X / G. Skill Ripjaw 2x2 CL8 DDR3-1333 / WDC Black 640gb 64mb cache / Sony Light Scribe 24x / 3 pcs 140mm LED fan / 3 pcs 120mm 90+ cfm
90. Psyper (Tacens Supero 500w) Athlon II 240 / HD4670
91. brod78 (Supero 600w 2nd hand lang) - i5 750 @ 3.7ghz/msi h55m-e33/2 x 2g ram/iceberg pro/4 x 120mm cpu fan/hd 4770
92. Graphiko (Supero 700w) i7 965 /G. Skill Ripjaws 3x2 DDR3-1333 CL5 / GIGABYTE GA-EX58-UD4P / Intel X25-M 64GB SSD drive primary /2TB WD Cavier Black/ ASUS GTX 485
93. hitsugaya_toushiro (Tacens Supero 500w)
94. poygit (Supero 500w) - X3 440 unlock to x4 B40/asrock 880gm-le/2gb corsair ddr3/320gb caviar blue & 500gb caviar green/evga gts 450 FPB
95. kenstrife (Supero 700w) - Core2Quad @ 2.5GHz / ECS G31T-M7 / 2x2GB Kingston DDR2 800 / INNO3D GTS250 512MB / 320GB Western Digital
96. dziLa (Supero 600w) - P4 / 1pc. 2gb DDR2 RAM / ASUS P5KPL-AM SE / Inno3D 8500GT / 2x Seagate IDE HDD / IBP / 4x PWN Fan /1 ccfl/ MUsketeer 2
97. tpcjmdsp (Supero 700w) - Phenom II x4 B55 / Asrock 890GX Extreme3 / 2x2GB G.Skill Trident DDR3 1600 CL8 / Sapphire ATI Radeon HD5870 / SATA 1TB WDC Black FAEX / ODD Samsung Super WriteMaster / NZXT Sentry 2 / Cooler Master V6 GT / 6X CM Red silent led fans 90 cfm
98. dotzky (supero 500w) - X3 440 unlock to x4 B40/asrock n68ucc / 2x2GB geil DDR3 1333/ 1GB GTX460 / 160GB HD / 2 120mm 90cfm CM LED fans / 3 120mm generic LED fans/ mga 2 months pa lang ok naman and using x3 440 for now
99. bernierei (supero 700w) - phenom fx 5000 / MSI 785GTM-E45 / 2*2GB hyperx ddr2 1066 / 5*120mm hi-speed fans / 1*200mm tri-speed fan / 2 S-ATA HDD / 1 ODD
100. auNdi0 - x3 440/ Asrock M3A785gm-LE/ 2GB ddr1333 Geil/ WD Caviar Blue 500B / Tacens Supero 600W
101. ceejhay08 (Supero 500w) - Celeron E3200 oc'ed @ 3.6GHz / Gigabyte G31-ES2C / 2x1GB Team Xtreem Dark 1066 @ 800Mhz 4-4-4-12 / HIS HD4670 Turbo / 1 SATA HDD / 1 PATA HDD / 1 PATA ODD
102. justify23 (500w) - Phenom II x2 (x4 b55)/ MSI 785gm e65/ 2gb ddr1333 geil/ WD caviar blue 500Gb
103. phml81 (supero 700watts) - athlon x2 5000 BE / biostar 790gx xe / 4gig ddr2 team elite / msi gtx 460 768mb twin frozr II / seagate 500gig
104 ipax (Supero 2x 600w) e6600 / 4gb / gtx260 / asus P5Q .... e2180 / 2gb / gtx 260 / gigabyte mobo (used in LANSHOP) oki naman 1yr na
105. joseph21 (supero 600) - intel e7600 /deepcool ice edge pro / 4 gb ddr2 / powercolor 6850 / 250 gb hd sata / xfx g31i mobo /
samsung dvdrw sata / 4 120mm fan w/led
106. matsumuratensho (Supero 600w) - Athlon II X2 250/Asrock 890GX Extreme3/G.Skill RipjawsX 1333 CL7
107. paulo_tinawin14 (600w) - Core i5 760 / GA-H55M-UD2H / XFX HD 6870 Black Edition



I'm too going for this psu for my high end gaming rig.


----------



## guru_urug (Nov 9, 2011)

guys which one??? im at lamington rd now. there is SilverStone Strider ST50F
500 W for 3k....seasonic ss 500es for 3k and tacens supero 500w for 2.5k pls tell quickly


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 9, 2011)

My Votes Goes To Tacens Supero 500W.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 9, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> guys which one??? im at lamington rd now. there is SilverStone Strider ST50F
> 500 W for 3k....seasonic ss 500es for 3k and tacens supero 500w for 2.5k pls tell quickly



get the sesonic one


----------



## guru_urug (Nov 9, 2011)

ya I already bought the seasonic one half hr ago. I trusted my instinct's n the homework I did on understanding psus in the last 2 days. think I've made the right choice.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 9, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> ya I already bought the seasonic one half hr ago. I trusted my instinct's n the homework I did on understanding psus in the last 2 days. think I've made the right choice.



Congos Dude, Keep us posted with pics of the psu.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 9, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> ya I already bought the seasonic one half hr ago. I trusted my instinct's n the homework I did on understanding psus in the last 2 days. think I've made the right choice.



Congradulation buddy on your purchase. That is a great PSU indeed.

I think the purpose of this thread is served. So guru_urug, let me know if it okay with you if I close the thread now.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 9, 2011)

Congrats buddy good choice


----------



## rajnusker (Nov 9, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> guys which one??? im at lamington rd now. there is SilverStone Strider ST50F
> 500 W for 3k....seasonic ss 500es for 3k and tacens supero 500w for 2.5k pls tell quickly



SilverStone's model you mentioned was better than the all the others stated in your post. Anyways it seems you already bought the 500-ES. Its also a good value for money.


----------



## guru_urug (Nov 9, 2011)

Well its ok, no harm done...I checked the reviews on my phone when I was there. The silverstone model had a issue with over-voltage protection in one review. So I chose this. I doubt any seasonic and bad psu wud be used in the same sentence (except this one  ).

I bought from primeabgb,lammington rd.
First thing I asked was for Tagan stonerock(as per Cilus's recommendation).
But wasnt available  I was told they will notify me when its back in stock if I want and it shouldnt take more than a few days.

DECISION MAKING PROCESS:
-The Tacens PSU was very well priced(2.5k) and looked really cool!!. It had the best looks amongst the 3. But without the official 80+ logo I was a little apprehensive. Also the guy there said the RMA hits they get for TACENS is higher  
It came with 3yrs warranty. Also on tomshardware forums some guys didnt recommend this.
@MyGeekTips: I dont doubt ur word buddy, If only Tacens made themselves more well-known and shown good reliable reviews,I wud I have bought this eyes closed. Thanks for your help and prompt replies  

-The Silverstone
Good looking, reviews were good too. I know it as a very good PSU brand. But apprehensive, since no-one mentioned it here earlier. Possible CM extreme series-like thoughts kept me from buying this(I hadnt researched this brand much since I didnt think it would be available) . Also warranty only 3 years. But now I know with no doubt a solid-vfm PSU and recommended. But there I thought better to stick with a well-researched and trusted brand than one Im 90%  sure about.

Seasonic:
The legendary PSU brand itself  I never once thought that I'd purchase a seasonic PSU.  Thought they were all expensive. But after a lil searching online I came across this model and the reviews were great!! Probably not the best looker, but definitely great efficieny!!
*Its rated 80+ Bronze!!* and got higher amperage(17+17) on a dual 12V rail. Total 12V power of 408W. Enough for a HD6950 probably.
And warranty is 5 years<---this appealed to me, since I wouldnt have to worry about a PSU for atleast 5 years  

PICS AND SHORT REVIEW COMING UP IN A WHILE. Cilus keep this thread alive for a while. Or should I post pics in other thread?


----------



## rajnusker (Nov 9, 2011)

> -The Silverstone
> Good looking, reviews were good too. I know it as a very good PSU brand. But apprehensive, since no-one mentioned it here earlier. Possible CM extreme series-like thoughts kept me from buying this(I hadnt researched this brand much since I didnt think it would be available) . Also warranty only 3 years. But now I know with no doubt a solid-vfm PSU and recommended. But there I thought better to stick with a well-researched and trusted brand than one Im 90% sure about.



CM isn't even a worthy player at this(I don't understand even the very reason there are on the PSU market), their Silent Pro Gold is only worth looking at.



> Its rated 80+ Bronze!! and got higher amperage(17+17) on a dual 12V rail. Total 12V power of 408W. Enough for a HD6950 probably.



You can't add amperes like that.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 9, 2011)

@ guru_urug: From which shop you purchased this psu & tacens is available ?


----------



## guru_urug (Nov 9, 2011)

rajnusker said:


> CM isn't even a worthy player at this(I don't understand even the very reason there are on the PSU market), their Silent Pro Gold is only worth looking at.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't add amperes like that.


What I meant is that I dont want to be the victim of a bad series of products jus coz the brand has other good series.

I did it coz it says 408W on 12V
P=V*I
therefore 408=12*I
I==34A



MyGeekTips said:


> @ guru_urug: From which shop you purchased this psu & tacens is available ?


Bro its available at primeabgb. If you want I'll tell u its location. Just PM me if thats the case, I'll tell u in detail. And yes the Tacens 500W is available there. But I didnt inquire abt the 600W psu. I guess thats what u are looking for right?



**-*-*-*-*-*-*PICS + SHORT REVIEW*-*-*-*-*-*-**

*Product Name:* Seasonic SS 500-ES 500W PSU

*Introduction:*
My first high quality and reliable PSU. Im glad I invested in this. If my PC could smile, Im sure it would be now. After a long time I managed to save for a good Branded SMPS  

I have planned to upgrade in two phases. The plan is to add a good GPU later after southern islands is released. So phase one is complete 

*Specifications:*
*i1228.photobucket.com/albums/ee457/shashankgr8/seasonic.jpg

Heres a datasheet pdf link for this PSU
*www.seasonic.com/pdf/datasheet/NEW/Bulk/PC/ATX/SS-XXXES Active PFC.pdf
*
Pics:*
Sincere request: Pls dont judge my cable management skills, I do a pretty good job..I was just in a hurry, thats all 


Spoiler



*i1228.photobucket.com/albums/ee457/shashankgr8/IMG_20111109_155421.jpg





Spoiler



*i1228.photobucket.com/albums/ee457/shashankgr8/IMG_20111109_155439.jpg





Spoiler



*i1228.photobucket.com/albums/ee457/shashankgr8/IMG_20111109_155506.jpg





Spoiler



*i1228.photobucket.com/albums/ee457/shashankgr8/IMG_20111109_155611.jpg





Spoiler



*i1228.photobucket.com/albums/ee457/shashankgr8/IMG_20111109_155704.jpg





Spoiler



*i1228.photobucket.com/albums/ee457/shashankgr8/IMG_20111109_155755.jpg





Spoiler



*i1228.photobucket.com/albums/ee457/shashankgr8/IMG_20111109_155823.jpg





Spoiler



*i1228.photobucket.com/albums/ee457/shashankgr8/IMG_20111109_155849.jpg





Spoiler



*i1228.photobucket.com/albums/ee457/shashankgr8/IMG_20111109_160052.jpg





Spoiler



*i1228.photobucket.com/albums/ee457/shashankgr8/IMG_20111109_162826.jpg



Pardon the low quality of the pics, I clicked them from my phone camera since my digicam wasnt available. The pics were clicked hurriedly cause I had to power up the PC fast and 

work on a college project asap.

*Short Review:*
*Packaging:*
The packaging is nothing to write home about. But nonetheless neat and compact. Typical Seasonic, no fancy artwork, graphics or packing. They put the money where its required I guess. No nonsense and straight to the point. Only the PSU is in a bubble wrap bag.

*Bundle:*
The contents of the box include: The PSU, set of 4 screws and a 3 pin PSU power cable. The wires are neatly bound by a good quality thick adjustable plastic binder.

*First impressions:*
Looks good, not the most impressive looker though. Still the black colour should go wonderfully with my Black NZXT cabinet!
Build quality is top-notch. The metal feels sturdy enough to take the weight of a grown man. There is no top/bottom fan to this PSU. There is one typical fan at the rear. The fan is a ADDA brushless fan, which are very well known and good quality. I can't comment on the internals myself, but reviewers have found the soldering, quality of components to be good. Good quality japanese caps have been used rated at 105 deg celsius.
An on-off switch for the PSU is provided next to the fan. There is a front grile which is standard to most Power supplies.


*Cables and Connectors:*
Theres no dearth of cables on this one, cables galore!!! More than I'd need for my system. But Im glad that this will be future proof atleast. There is provision for upto six harddisks and two PCI-e molex pins are provided(one 6+2 pin and one 6 pin). So this PSU is SLI ready 
The cable sleeving quality is really great! I realised that when I was mounting the PSU into the cabinet, the sleeves are resistant to tear and its good to see seasonic provides such quality even in its lowest range. Cable length(one of my main worries) is sufficient. I had roughly measured the cable length that would be required for the CPU power cable,so I checked that before the purchase. The cables are long enough with more length to spare 

This is all for now. Im busy with college projects and submissions. I'll put up better pics later as time permits. 

I'd like to extend a big thanks to all those who helped me with this decision, and also those who posted in the thread with suggestions. This purchase made me realise and understand PSU's much better. Reading articles and reviews has improved my knowledge(you cant put a price on that) and will continue to do so with time 

Thanks:
Cilus
sunny4691
max_snyper
justme101
d6bmg
Sam
mithun_mrg
MyGeekTips
rajnusker


----------



## Cilus (Nov 9, 2011)

guru_urug, if a PSU has multiple 12V rails, say X number of rails and each of them can carry  say Y amp of current then the total power supplied to the 12V rail is not X*(12 * Y) W. 
Actually even the PSu with multiple 12V rails does have a single volt rail with a maximum capacity. This amount of current is then devided among the all the 12V rails. So if the main 12V rail has maximum power delivery capacity of 300W, no matter how many 12V rails with whatever current rating you add to devide the current, it will always provide maximum power of 300W, combined all the 12V rail.

However, in your case I think it can provide 34A current to the 12V rail as 33 to 35A current in 12V rail is standard for the branded and good PSUs.

And you are wrong to think that it will power a HD 6950. The 12V rail doesn't only supply power to the GPU, it supply power to other CPU components too. That is the erason the wattage provided by the 12V rail is more important than the total wattage of the PSU.


----------



## guru_urug (Nov 9, 2011)

Cilus said:


> guru_urug, if a PSU has multiple 12V rails, say X number of rails and each of them can carry  say Y amp of current then the total power supplied to the 12V rail is not X*(12 * Y) W.
> Actually even the PSu with multiple 12V rails does have a single volt rail with a maximum capacity. This amount of current is then devided among the all the 12V rails. So if the main 12V rail has maximum power delivery capacity of 300W, no matter how many 12V rails with whatever current rating you add to devide the current, it will always provide maximum power of 300W, combined all the 12V rail.
> 
> However, in your case I think it can provide 34A current to the 12V rail as 33 to 35A current in 12V rail is standard for the branded and good PSUs.
> ...



Hmm thanks for the informative post on the dual 12 V rails.

But I was aware of the 12V rail providing power to rest of the components too. I just under-rated the power consumption of the 6950 I guess 
I stated that after reading this on guru3d

Measured power consumption Radeon HD 6950

System in IDLE = 174W
System Wattage with GPU in FULL Stress = 312W
Difference (GPU load) = 138W
Add average IDLE wattage ~ 20W
Subjective obtained GPU power consumption = ~ 158 Watts

Anyway Im never gonna get a GPU that powerful. The 6870 will be handled with ease atleast Im hoping so I have enough head room


----------



## rajnusker (Nov 9, 2011)

> And you are wrong to think that it will power a HD 6950. The 12V rail doesn't only supply power to the GPU, it supply power to other CPU components too. That is the erason the wattage provided by the 12V rail is more important than the total wattage of the PSU.



Right. Just to add:

@OP Your PSU has two rails each designed to handle 17A each. Suppose Rail 1 is for motherboard and CPU. And Rail 2 for graphics cards, hard disks, etc... So you have only 17*12 = 204W for running for gpu card, hard disks, etc.. if you exceed the 17A, you cross the barrier and hit the OCP level (Over Current protection) which leads to shutdown. In reality the OCP value is slightly higher than the ampere stated on the label(17A), so 17A is guaranteed on each rail, >17A leads to shutdown. This Rail 2 doesn't in any way affect the amount of power drawn from Rail 1, rail 1 has its own 17A (204W) to power up your proccy, mobo, etc. The main advantage to make this multi-rail system is for safety. It's done for the same reason that there's more than one circuit breaker in your house's distribution panel. The goal is to limit the current through each wire to what that wire can carry without getting dangerously hot. Short circuit protection only works if there's minimal to no resistance in the short (like two wires touching or a hot lead touching a ground like the chassis wall, etc.).What does happen is the short essentially creates a load. Without an OCP the load just increases and increases until the wire heats up and the insulation melts off and there's a molten pile of flaming plastic at the bottom of the chassis. This is why rails are split up and "capped off" in most power supplies; there is a safety concern.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 10, 2011)

@guru_urug: nice sort review. Rep added.


----------



## guru_urug (Nov 11, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> @guru_urug: nice sort review. Rep added.



Thanks buddy 

BTW I was reading across some other forums and realised this
Rebrands:
Antec Earthwatts EA-380
Antec Earthwatts EA-430
Antec Earthwatts EA-500
Antec High Current Gamer 450W
Antec NeoECO 400C
Antec NeoECO 450C
Arctic Cooling Fusion 450W (overrated SS-400ES)
*Arctic Cooling Fusion 550W (overrated SS-500ES)*
Corsair CX400
Corsair HX450
Corsair VX450
XFX Core Edition 450W

The reviews for the Arctic Cooling Fusion 550W are very good  And it easily passes as a 550W PSU even though its rebrand of a 500W PSU


----------

